# panel wipe



## Birdwell L&K (Mar 19, 2009)

My neighbour has washed his car earlier he then spent 90 minutes wiping the whole car down with panel wipe , can you explain why he would do that? He does about once a month and it leaves a great shine to the black car.


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

I have no idea why anyone would regularly wipe their car's paint down with a panel wipe type product. 

I'm assuming you mean a product intended to chemically strip oils off paint and not a spray detailer?

Sometimes words and terms get mixed up between countries.


Did you ask him?


----------



## Birdwell L&K (Mar 19, 2009)

dont really know him, it looks like a 5 litre thinners can, and he does all over the car including windows


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Birdwell L&K said:


> dont really know him, it looks like a 5 litre thinners can, and he does all over the car including windows


Here's a quote I've been posting on the Internet since 1994, long before the vBulletin software you're reading this message on was invented....

_"Find something you like and use it often"_

If what this guy is using to make his car look good works for him that's all that matters.


----------

